# sites on Cote D'Azur in June?



## bognormike

We are intending to go down to the Cote d'Azure in early June, (leaving May 27th Dover - Dunkerque and heading through Belgium / Luxembourg to Alsace for a few days and heading south from there) and have been looking through the various guides (and the MHF database) for sites. We acknowledge that due to the popluarity of the area there's unlikely to be much opportunity for aires / wild camping. We have targeted the Corniche des Maures / St tropez area ('cos we're cool dudes & like to be recognised as such...!). There'e an aire listed by BrianR near Ramatuelle right on the beach - has anybody else had experience of this, and is it likely to fill up quickly in June? There's also a "private" aire in St Tropez listed - anybody been there? 
We have looked up a few sites in the area, and two jump out as possibles - Selection Camping in La Croix Valmer which is a Camping cheques site, so we could get it at reasonable rates, and Les Tournels near Cap Camarat which is horribly expensive - even in June it's 24 or 27 euros a night, but looks to have superb facilities. Has anybody been to these, or any other sites to recommend nearby?
Also do we need to book in early June; normally it's against my principles, but not having done the area before & knowing it can be very busy, should we book a few nights at one site & work around that?


----------



## 94639

Hi Mike

Plenty of info on this site if you have not already looked at it

http://www.provence-campings.com/ukindex.htm


----------



## 88781

Hi Mike, what a coincidence! we leave the same day from Dover heading for the French Riviera too!

Frejus is our destination this year, we are going to camping la Baume

http://www.labaume-lapalmeraie.com/htm_en/accueil_en.html

Nearby is St.Aygulf, St. Raphael and St. Tropez, also the wonderful Gorges du Verdon is within easy reach, plus a day train/coach visit to Monaco is a must see too.

All for around £16 inc. electric p.n.


----------



## 89564

Try http://campings.hpaguide.com and navigate to Cote d'Azur.

Found www.ville-contes.fr/enterprises/riola/ but cant see a motorhome in the pictures.Will try to check it out this Spring and report back.Looks great.

My late wife had friends in La Napoule (Nr.Cannes) and i still visit often but park on their drive. :lol: I walk the dog past Camping les Cigalles most days when i am there www.lescigales.com Bit posh for our tastes though.

Nick


----------



## Scotjimland

Hi 
we stayed at the aire on the beach about 5 mls west of St Tropez in Aug 2004.. only 50 yrds to the beach.

The Aire









The Beach









Our Van on the far right
[web:364257b08c]http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a297/scotjimland/IMG_1638.jpg[/web:364257b08c]

More Beach
[web:364257b08c]http://i13.photobucket.com/albums/a297/scotjimland/IMG_1647.jpg[/web:364257b08c]


----------



## merpb

Hi Mike,
We have stayed at Les Tournels on 3 different occaisions and think it's facilities are 1st rate.
Great pool, bar etc and it is definately a family site.
All of the camping holiday firms are there and it can be "quite lively" in high season.
Yours
Richard


----------



## wints

We've also stayed at Ramatuelle, sept 2004, and june 2005. Scotjimland is slightly out, I paced 180 yds from the front entrance to the start of the beach ! Approx 6.70 euros a night and gets a bit noisy at week - ends from the surrounding beach bars. 

Just back (today) from a relaxing week at Moreton in Marsh, very cold nights and lovely sunny days. We sat outside every day reading, and commenting on the caravanners sitting inside watching tv. Even managed to get my on board genny to work (just trying it out whilst nothing to do) and ran it for 10 mins.

Should be in the Lakes this w/e.

regards

Allen


----------



## bognormike

thanks everybody, especially Jim for the pics. Mandy & dave - have you booked the site, or just turning up?


----------



## 88781

We've booked Mike, we thought it may be wise to do so having an eight mtr. 'van, even though it's still early season when we go.

We've booked for 10nts, there is a huge Aquapark very close by, and the pool complex is something else!

http://www.parc-aquatica.com/


----------



## SidT

Mandy and Dave. We used to camp every year at La Baume in the 80's and got to know Jacques the then owner quite well. He also owned L'Etoile D'Argens as well and sold La Baume. we were at L'Etoile last year and had a look at La Baume and I am afraid we were disappointed, Just about every commercial camping holiday company is there, That was June and the place was heaving. The place was looking a bit rundown, even Jacques said it was now far too big to maintain properly.
Hope this hasn't upset you, but that is our thoughts on the place, mind you we are comparing it to what it was like 20 years ago.
As you say it has got a great pool compex. and the aqua park is not far away at St Aygulf.
Mike. We had a few days at Camping Kon Tiki last June, as you enter St Tropez turn right and its a few miles along on the left.. A very big site and the main road thru the site ends at the beach, very good facilities and is a ACSI site so cost us 13.50 Euros instead of about 30. We had a look at an aire near there, but it was right on the beach with no shade and the temperature was in the high 20's so was much too hot for us.
Most of the camp sites along the coast between Hyeres and Frejus are very good. we didn't book and didn't have a problem in June, although the best pitches are usually taken.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Pusser

MandyandDave said:


> We've booked Mike, we thought it may be wise to do so having an eight mtr. 'van, even though it's still early season when we go.
> 
> We've booked for 10nts, there is a huge Aquapark very close by, and the pool complex is something else!
> 
> http://www.parc-aquatica.com/


I've been there with my kids some years ago. Very busy and if hot its like walking around on a bar b q. I am no expert but it seemed to me the slides and stuff were awesome so all I did was go on the rubber tyres equiped with an electric engine and drove around in circles for half an hour then anti clockwise to unwind for the last half an hour


----------



## 88781

Hi Sid, thanks or your PM, the busier the better for us, the larger sites always have plenty going on hence their popularity, the kids are kept occupied which makes for the quiet life  most of our days are spent out and around the area sightseeing etc.

Our holiday begins on the return journey, a planned trip to 
Berchtesgaden.

Thanks for the tip regarding traffic noise near the entrance, I should have remembered that from a visit to Les Mures further down the road, I will try to get pitched over the other side :wink: 

Enjoy your hols Dave


----------



## homenaway

Hi,
We stayed at Camping Roux to the east of Cavalaire s Mer last May. Not too busy, probably livelier in June, payed 13.90 EUR a night through the ACSI camping card scheme.

We drove down to the aire at Ramatuelle but it was busy, with people waiting for a pitch (and took us an hour to get back through St Tropez!).

There were motorhomes parked unofficially on a waste ground? car park by the beach about 2km west of La Croix Valmer. 

More details on our website!

Steve


----------



## bognormike

nice link to your site, steve & shiela - you certainly get about!


----------



## eddieo

Have been to this area a few times was there last year in fact. We find that heading towards Italy from St Tropez is absolute gridlock during the summer holidays and avoid it like the plaque. Tournels is an ok site but unless you have booked well in advance the pitches on the hill are quite small and awkward to access. It is a big busy site restaurant was poor in my opinion and big queues for bread in the mornings. We much prefer the area over the headland heading west. Someone else mentioned Cavalaire sur Mere and we stayed there last year. Stayed on site in town (Camping de la Baie – its in Alan Rodgers guides) lots of static’s but a nice restaurants and calm atmosphere – but very French with hardly any UK visitors. my children were not that happy with this aspect compared to the Dordogne where they had a fantastic time with lots of friends 
5 minutes to shops & port and restaurants – town beach walking distance – it’s very convenient site as you don’t need transport. Nicer beaches a short drive heading west along the coast with plenty of great restaurants. This part of coast is just a beautiful but more family orientated then St Tropez area and you can actually get around without being stuck in traffic forever.


----------

